# EssexMeet - Lakeside Turrock JUNE Sunday13th!!!



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys....

As A few of us have agreed on Lakeside looks like its a date!!

SUNDAY 13TH JUNE

West Thurrock
Grays, Essex RM20 2ZP

http://www.lakeside.uk.com < Here is the website if you havent been before!

Any questions please talk to our Essex Rep Richard


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Where is your rep?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hes here !!

I'm still more than happy to run with the date of the 12th as I'm not aware why that one was cancelled


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Has anyone in Essex got any ideas of places where we can have a up-comming meet which is central to all places?
> 
> My idea is lakeside!
> 
> I feel we should get this ball on a roll and organize something


Lakeside   means only one thing - have to drag those TT lads into Ann Summers  [smiley=whip.gif]  [smiley=whip.gif] . I'm up for some pre TT meet Lakey shopping if you are Bobbie?  Could combine the TT meet with a meal also?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Id be in for this  and some food :twisted:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im up for this but glen is working 9-4 on the saturday.......would a sunday be better for anyone else? 
if not.........ill have to bring the TT :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sunday the 13th works for me and parking will be easier

Bobbie - do you want to change the heading to include the date and location

thanks


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooooh .. this'll be my first meet .. (if i'm not working)


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

From memory the best car park is the one by Burger King (down the hill and on the right from the services)


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

guess i won't be meeting any of you lot on the 13th then? 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=173800


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well dont look like any one wants to go to this so never mind


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Id be up for this 1.. just down the road to me.

I think sunday is better as i think England are playing on the saturday which might effect ppl going .

But id defo be up for this meet. Thought you wudda got alot of interest here seeing as dottis doing the whole ann summers thing  cud be interesting :roll:

Cud end up in the 1st TT wet T shirt comp :lol:

1 bella_beetle2.0
2 UKRPG
3 Dotti 
4 sTTranger 
5 kennyspaceman
6 Devil


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

fine!

i'll be at northweald eating icecream on my own then!


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this happening then or ?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

No reason why it shouldn't - happy to have anyone along so lets build up the list and see how we go

1 bella_beetle2.0
2 UKRPG
3 Dotti 
4 sTTranger 
5 kennyspaceman
6 Devil

Looking to meet up in the mornign at around 11am for an hour or so of car luv'n, an early lunch and then either more car luv'n or shopping

I like Dotti need to be shown the ways of Nando's as like Abi I've never been


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm still up for this  8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

If all else fails abi we will just go and shop :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> If all else fails abi we will just go and shop :lol:


Or you could all come to northweald!

Thought this was a motoring forum not a shopping one


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

you shop for motor parts and mods dont you :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> you shop for motor parts and mods dont you :wink:


at lakeside?

i think it's fair to say here that this event is completely fulfilling the stereotype of a TT owner, you would all rather go shopping than go and have a 1/4 mile run(or watch others!) in your car 

I should have flagged the northweald event up with whoever our rep is, i just naturally thought that after i started the thread it would have gathered interest but i guess i as wrong :-|


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi I'm the rep for TTOC members in Essex where they would like to advertise events so would have happily worked with you

I have to say however the 1/4 mile blasts are not many peoples cup of team except the very modified and its usually restriced to the Santa Pod events due to the other things going on adding interest to others I'm afraid


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

UKRPG said:


> Hi I'm the rep for TTOC members in Essex where they would like to advertise events so would have happily worked with you
> 
> I have to say however the 1/4 mile blasts are not many peoples cup of team except the very modified and its usually restriced to the Santa Pod events due to the other things going on adding interest to others I'm afraid


cool! you live in braintree i see, i am working there at the moment.

I will pm you in the event of any more...events!

there is another one in september i think, we don't have to run, you can just pay the entry fee and watch others.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Looking to meet up in the mornign at around 11am for an hour or so of car luv'n, an early lunch and then either more car luv'n or shopping
> 
> I like Dotti need to be shown the ways of Nando's as like Abi I've never been


I like you too Rich  :-* . Maybe we could share a little starter before I drag you around the shops!  :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

wow - living the dream :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Could be tempted to cross the water and join you guys again although you clearly need to get a more scenic meeting place for future events other than halfords car park and lakeside multistorey :lol:

Any idea what time :roll:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

between 10 and 11 Neil - would be great to see you and your new Bumper!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> Could be tempted to cross the water and join you guys again although you clearly need to get a more scenic meeting place for future events other than halfords car park and lakeside multistorey :lol:
> 
> Any idea what time :roll:


Don't know what on earth your about :wink: , I mean there is the lovely scenic view of the QEII bridge and the estury, Dagenham :lol: oh and Ann Summers at a glance if you go in the mall for a spot of shopping :lol: . On another note though, this is a good opportunity for some of you Kent lot to cross the boarder and see us lot and grab a bite to eat with us :wink: . Still haven't had a Nandos either ... que UKRPG  . God I so haven't lived!  :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well im excited for this.....its not the quantity..its the quality of people going


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

guess i am going to have to come to this, really cant be arsed after being away the thursday,friday and saturday before but nevermind :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> guess i am going to have to come to this, really cant be arsed after being away the thursday,friday and saturday before but nevermind :?


Would you let Bobbie bring the TT on her own?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

ooo dont be silly he wont let me ..... dont go then glen!


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm coming too


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

cant wait to see everyone  and shop!!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

If i'm honest a hike the length of the A12 to park up next to a shopping arcade is not that appealling. Would be great to catch up with you guys but having just done Italy and back I've had my fill of dual carraigeway.

I'll keep looking out for future events - like Neil said - it would be nice if we could try for something a little more picturesque.

Shame the original BBQ under the viaduct fell through

Cheers


----------



## SoutheastS3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm up to meet you guys if it's on the Sunday (which it still appears to be) but due to a few bad experiences after having parked my car in lakeside shopping centre car parks I don't fancy leaving it there again. So if you guys meet up anywhere after your shopping spree eg. Burger king car park, it'd be good to catch up and assuming there's no S3 haters lol.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well you cant blaim a girl for trying


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> From memory the best car park is the one by Burger King (down the hill and on the right from the services)


Got a map or post code of the meeting place please guys. I hate shopping centres so much I defo don't want to spend time exploring the car parks :?

Can't wait to see what you girls buy in AS 

But doubt I'll be leaving my car un-attended in one of the car parks I already have car park damage to back up my reasoning :evil:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

some would call you a dirty old man lol :lol:

no need to leave your car un-atteneded probs best really as dotti like to fiddle with peoples knobs :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Its best we meet pre-shopping so around 10.30

Best way to get there is go to the services and then head down to Thurrock from their as you go down the hill you'll see a big car park to your right with the Burger King in it - thats the quietest car park


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Is that over to the right near the golf place and where the furniture place (can't remember what its called) is. I know there used to be sports shops and a cinema right over in the corner as well - shows how often I go over there :lol:


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a bloody early get up for this Cambridge gent !!!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

you enter Thurrock via West Thurrock Way and at the roundabout do a right to Western Avenue and its the carpark there infront of the shops and as aid theres a burger king you cant miss in the car park


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

TT51 said:


> Is that over to the right near the golf place and where the furniture place (can't remember what its called) is. I know there used to be sports shops and a cinema right over in the corner as well - shows how often I go over there :lol:


yh mate its the 1 next to the golf shop thats there or used to be and DANSK the furniture shop is there and the cinemas.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah sorry guys and girls think i agree with Terry and will give it a miss, i dont really fancy hanging around a carpark near Lakeside. Maybe when its at a better location.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Come on Ian/Terry I think the early start is so the Essex police scoobys won't be out and car park fun can be had. Can a TT do doghnuts :lol:


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Doghnuts? :lol:

Is this an essex term for daytime dogging fun then? :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

At lakeside is a go kart track with twin engine go karts with a wicked outdoor track. we could of all raced the TTs from burger king to the track. Out and into the go karts for half an hour. :lol: :lol:

Maybe 1 for another time for those interested. If enough ppl another time fancied it you can have the track to ourselves.
could see whos the TT Forum Go Kart King or Queen :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get in! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

One for you Devil :lol: :wink: ....






I voweled I would never ever ever go down Lakeside on a Saturday night because it was a complete race track :lol: :lol: :lol:  - daytime leasurely shop is so much nicer


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

do people want to stop digging about the location please... you have said it one, no need to say it again, if your not going to go them dont! no one else tried to organize a meet!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will gladly do karting, let me know so that I can bring my gear...... :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Technically Rich should be organising the meets, you all wanted a rep then you get one and then still organise your own meets.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought this forum was a lot about the banter :lol:

No one is being nasty just good innocent fun


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

TT51 said:


> I thought this forum was a lot about the banter :lol:
> 
> No one is being nasty just good innocent fun


Nor am i just stating the facts, no hard feelings but they all wanted a leader (so to speak) Rich stepped forward and everyone still organises their own meets. Is it a shopping trip or a tt meet?


----------



## SoutheastS3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this meet confirmed for Saturday or Sunday as it doesn't seem clear. I think BK car park would be better but what's the plan from there? Not too keen on the shopping but up for seeing the cars and generally being persuaded to do mods lol.


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds more like a 10:30 meet to bloody shop to me !! :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm defo not shopping. Think thats all just girl talk and a few leg pulls by others. Its on Sunday BTW

Ian I wasn't suggesting you were, just letting Bella know I'm only jesting and kind of meant it about others making comments as well its only a bit of fun 

Anyway it should be good as the weather forcast is good all weekend 8)


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Im not shoppping either.. I think the girls are going to after the meet.. But we defo aint meeting up to go shopping whoever thinks that :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok. Heres whats happening. Were meeting at 10.30 to 11

Having some time chatting /looking, discussing cars etc. Those who want to can then grab some food from then its down to you

Some will shop and good for them 

Its all about meeting some like minded people and spending a bit of time together


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Decided to pass on this event.

Have a good time all who attend.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

due to lack of intrest -I am going to pass too... i know i made the tread but its a pointless meet


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

pmsl jeez.... :lol:

wtf is going on here.. is any1 going or not ?
If so lets have some definate yes i am going ?
I dont wanna turn up and get a kids meal on me own


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Devil said:


> pmsl jeez.... :lol:
> 
> wtf is going on here.. is any1 going or not ?
> If so lets have some definate yes i am going ?
> I dont wanna turn up and get a kids meal on me own


I fancy a happy meal now!


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Devil said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


What you laughing at Devil me ow china? :lol: I thought you wanted one also :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still up for it if there are still going to be half a dozen or so cars then we can all enjoy a happy meal :lol:

Best value £1.99 meal you can get :lol: :lol:

Devil buddy if it is a blow out I'll keep hold of the splitter for you - maybe come to the Kent meet on the 20th its only just over the Dartford crossing you can almost see it from Lakeside. Promise we won't be shopping over here :wink:

Or you can collect from my house also in Dartford


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Were going to be there at 10.30 / 11ish so who comes, comes. People who are coming are all good guys so great chat and something to eat


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

im defo gonna be there i need the buzz lightyear happy meal toy to complete the set 

so so far coming is ......

ukrpg
Devil
TT51 
Dotti
southeast

who else ?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Devil said:


> im defo gonna be there i need the buzz lightyear happy meal toy to complete the set


I think that may be something like what Dotti is after in Ann Summers :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

probs what she wanted us to go for .. gonna dress us up in it..

If so im buzz.. you can be woody we need 1 more person for Mr Potato head


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOOO you saucy lot :lol:.


----------



## SoutheastS3 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still up for this as it's local to me and would be good to chat to like minded audi people - seems to be Ford ST talk every way I turn these days


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Where I come from ST stands for "Stupid Tw*t" :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

goose_moose said:


> Where I come from ST stands for "Stupid Tw*t" :lol:


where i come from it stands for 'sexually transmitted'


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> goose_moose said:
> 
> 
> > Where I come from ST stands for "Stupid Tw*t" :lol:
> ...


Ahhh, the joys of Essex


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Essex and proud


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol you lot :lol:

Even though I don't venture over the water that often now years ago Southend was a regular place to be as well as the Circus Tavern


----------



## SoutheastS3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Circus Tavern - now there's a place I've not been to for years, can't say I miss it much! Not been to Southend since my Renault 5 GTT days but always had a laugh. And I remember one girl who had a 500bhp sierra cosworth - and much to the dislike of alot of guys she really knew how to drive it. Essex - no place like it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I sometimes have a little cruz darn sarfend, I lock my doors of course :lol: , often have a cough and a splat from all the smoke from exhaust pipes hmm smell those fumes LOL ... BUT Lakeside on a Saturday night  christ it's bad just look at those YOU TUBE clips :lol:  . That said, always good to show off the TT 8) and a fun evening out with a chocolate milkshake or hot chocolate :lol:


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Is Chocolate Milkshake Essex code for something totally disgusting Dotti? :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry all - weve had a very bad night here so am going to have to look after the kids as Helens not well :?

As such I'm not going to be able to make it today


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Rich hope she gets well soon.

I'm still going to pop over for my happy meal tho :lol:

PS. Are you going next Sunday to the Kent meet Rich? Can't remember if you have been to it before but its only just the other side of the bridge, be good to maybe get a few of you guys to crash on us. I think Andy and Terry are coming.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

yip im still going also... cya there whoever goes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm going to pull out of this to be honest, as I don't know anybody who is going and don't want to turn up and find I'm all on my ownsome.

Shame, I was looking forward to this and looking forward to meeting new faces, especially you Devil and TT51 for happy meals  :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dotti you wont be on your own, there will be at least 3 others going by the looks of it.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes Ian correct 3 of us good show Essex TTr's :lol:

Nice to meet you Mark and Hock (sorry about the spelling correct me if its wrong  )

Hope you guys can make it next week to the Kent meet


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

good to meet both you guys also.

Was definately an eye opener seeing your car neil. Always nice to see things in the flesh b4 you actually have them done yourself. And the ride in your car has definately cost me a few hundred quid as im certain i want the remap done now.

Splitter is on and looks cool btw cheers.

awww dotti i didnt know anyone either. But i saved you the toy from the happy meal :lol:

will hope to be at next sundays meet but i think its fathers day so will need to be there early and get back earlyish as we have both sets of parents round for dinner.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one Mark get some photos up of the splitter fitted when you get chance.

Defo a good cheap mod that makes the front end look better imo 8)

Thanks for your comments on my car you will see lots more tastefully modded cars if you come next Sunday. Its an early start again 10.30 I think so you should get back in time for fathers day duties :wink:

Oh and just to let others know there was a corsa lurking in the Burger King car park and I'm sure he waited for us to be stood outside our cars before he 'let it rip' three wheeling through the car park with lots of tyre screech :lol:

I can understand why not many turned up now :roll:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

lmao his bird didnt know where to look as she got whiplash through his gear changes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SoutheastS3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

It's Hark, was good to catch up today and I have to say i'm amazed that the 50bhp of the corsa actually resulted in wheel spin! Lol.

Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to make next week but if anything changes I'll let you guys know.


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Hi, I picked up my 2002 Merlin purple 225 TT last week, and only noticed your meet at Lakeside late last night, so no time to ask directions.
I live in Deal, Kent, and as I was visiting family in Upminster, I thought I'd pay a flying visit. Unfortunately, I didn't realise how large Lakeside is and how many car parks there are! I spent 20 minutes cruising round hoping to spot some TTs, but it was like trying to find the proverbial in a haystack, so I left to continue my journey. Shame, as I would have liked to meet up for a chat. For future reference-where exactly do you meet? Hope to meet at a future event. Regards, Chris


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi - theres no specific locaion or date its all ad-hoc at present. Well ber looking to meet next on the 7th in Chelmsford - however given your in Deal theres a Kent meet on the 20th listed which should be of interest to you!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys

been really busy this weekend what with my gf birthday and all. Sorry i couldnt make it , so where are the pics, and what did bella and dotti buy then ??


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> hey guys
> 
> been really busy this weekend what with my gf birthday and all. Sorry i couldnt make it , so where are the pics, and what did bella and dotti buy then ??


Everyone had their little book of excuses out this weekend Dave :lol:

So you didn't miss much only myself and one Essex TTr and an S3

Was hardly worth pulling the phone from my pocket to take a photo.

But I did take the time to go and have a look at the karting track and grab a leaflet. If we get enough people we could block book our own little TT karting parTTy


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

now that i would defo be inetrested in, how much does it cost and how long do you get it for. We could pull in the kent, essex and maybe even the surrey lot 

and id win of course  :wink:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I only intended dropping into the Essex meet as I was passing through.
I've been in contact with Ian re the Kent meet, but can't make the 20th (Fathers'Day). Hopefully, another time....Chris


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Id 100 % be up for the karting session. you all get lap times over there and i think they do special events if theres enough people going. Also endurance racing in teams ect ect where you swap over every so often that kinda thing. Is a good track tho, Standard prices on the link below

http://www.lakeside-karting.com/lakesidepricelist/


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

id be up for an hour session


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

or even a full day if we can get enough people


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I am in for karting, start your engines.......


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe somebody should start a seperate post and see what the interest is. I dont wanna step on anyones toes but i reckon alot would be interested. give it a month or so maybe give the people who need it time to save their pennies if need be.
But this would defo be a good crack.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok, leave it with me

I'll do some investigating later this week and get the ball rolling


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm up for karting.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad those who went to the essex meet had a good one  - Devil I await my happy meal present when I see you  :wink:


----------

